# Black Pheasant



## Dances-with-Labs (Dec 7, 2011)

Hunting throughout North Dakota is something i look forward to all year but there's always something that makes me jealous of my old man back in Minnesota.

. . . sorry about the quality, taken with a phone. a very old phone.


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

I am about 90% sure that is a Pen raised bird. Not sure what the species of Pheasant is but I have seen these before at pheasant Farms.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Cool bird :thumb:


----------



## Dances-with-Labs (Dec 7, 2011)

my thoughts as well. probably an escapee from a farm or something. still think its a awesome looking. Mount worthy?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

That is a Chinese Ringneck Pheasant that is cross bred with a Melanistic Chinese Ringneck Pheasant. 
Have these where I hunt, about 5-6 years ago pure black melanistic pheasants (Slang term: Black Russian Pheasant) were fairly common to see around here, now after 3 tough winters, predators and hunting pressure, they are much rarer to see. 
Look up Melanistic Pheasant on Google to see and learn more... I want to have one mounted.... :beer:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I have seen them before out hunting. I definitely thinks it worth putting on the wall. Congrats on a nice bird. :beer:


----------

